#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Reviews >  >  Adara kanda Hiking Journey!!

## Medusa

The most of the hikers love to hike more mountains at same place. Adara Kanda is one of the most hiking mountain in Sri Lanka.  :Sri Lanka Flag: It's located Badulla-Colombo high way. It's almost taken a whole day.There are nearly 7 peaks to hike at the same mountain.You have to bring your foods and drinks enough because there you can't buy anything. It was an amazing hike in my lifetime. But you have to make sure that the hang is more than 10 and the people must be energetic. this is a hard hike to the beginners so better you have to be experience or energetic person.
I must suggest this hike for the university students because they can easily get the gang of energetic people them selves. :Smile: 

Here you can get further information from google Adara Kanda - Wikipedia.

I prefer if you are interested to hike you must hike this place. It's a wonderful opportunity for back packers. :trekking:

----------

